# Certified Copies - will they expire?



## Guldsandal (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi

Can anyone tell me if the Certified Copies for the 820 visa will expire as well? 
How many months before handing in your application kan you get them certified?

(just want to get started now, as I have so many! ;-)


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Now they don't expire.


----------

